

Why we never need to build another polluting power plant - Alex3917
http://www.salon.com/news/feature/2008/07/28/energy_efficiency/?source=newsletter

======
ars
>Since the next president will put in place a cap-and-trade system for
greenhouse gases

He will? Since when? I mean even if it's a good idea, who said that will
happen?

But other then that it's a pretty good article, but not great.

~~~
Alex3917
Both candidates favor a cap-and-trade system, and with the president's backing
(and signature) it will pass easily.

------
jgamman
paywall (login?)...

~~~
revorad
no, just click the 'Enter Salon' link on the top right corner.

